# 30% off on Uber Microfiber Towels



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

*28% off on Uber Microfiber Towels*

Okay so you know I'm here to hook you all up right. You asked for it and here I am to deliver!

*Uber Microfiber at 28% off.*

start date: now
end date: june 20, 2009

Its easy everything is marked down 20% off already all you have to do is use the Forum Code for an additional 10% off for a total of 28% off!

Click here for the Uber Microfiber Sale!

*Notes:*
Uber All Purpose is low on stock but we should have a pallet late this week
Uber "No Name" is low on stock we should have a pallet late this week /early next week
Uber Red 16x24/16x16/and Waffle Drying are low in stock with nothing expected to come in for the rest of 2009!
Uber Glass is low with more stock at the end of this week


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome, I had planned to order from you this coming week. I want to give swissvax products a go. Might as well add some MF's. 

p.s. what is this forum code?


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

very cool.

DW for Detailing World


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, I am obviously blind. I now see it in your sig.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Venti are you in the US.

If you are great, if not and you are from the UK please order your SV from the UK resellers.

Thanks!


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

*Apologies for the off topic*

Hi Phil,

Just a quick note to let you know my order (10291) arrived safe & sound :buffer:

Thanks for the microfibre :thumb: (Only red one I've got, I'll have to order some more from you now :wall: )

Top service, highly recommended.

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Dave thanks for the update.


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

detailersdomain said:


> Venti are you in the US.
> 
> If you are great, if not and you are from the UK please order your SV from the UK resellers.
> 
> Thanks!


I am about 70miles north of you in Poughkeepsie NY


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great!


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

If only p+p to Scotland was cheaper.

Good deals tho.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

what did you need maybe I can figure out another way of shipping.


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Just ordered from you guys earlier today (Premier Detailing). Top notch service. I would highly recommend you to anyone.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

tracking number should be in your email box. :thumb:
thanks again.


----------

